# Only one side parking lights



## speedfreek155 (May 11, 2010)

Like the title says . I am only getting parking lamps on my passenger side . changed bulbs and swapped fuses with no results , wondered if there is a common problem , IE ground , control module , etc . Amy and all input welcomed and thanks in advance .


----------



## hpstrkilr (Oct 23, 2011)

Not to thread hijack, Im having the same problem kinda, only my fuses keep blowing for my drivers lamps and my turn signals.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

hpstrkilr said:


> Not to thread hijack, Im having the same problem kinda, only my fuses keep blowing for my drivers lamps and my turn signals.


 You're having the same problem - you have a MkIV Golf and your parking lights are only working on one side - and you have changed the fuse and bulbs? 

In that case I'd start by checking to see if you are getting power to the fuse. It could be a bad light switch.


----------



## speedfreek155 (May 11, 2010)

OK after a rough couple of weeks with autos ( lost transmission in 944 and bottom end of El Camino went 8 days later ) I got a chance to test fuse panel and found no power at fuse for drivers side , switch ??? Also lights around HVAC controls no longer illuminate , connected ?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Sounds like the switch to me - but I'd check and confirm that there is no power at pin 13 (58L) on the switch with the switch on.

The HVAC lights is probably just a burnt out bulb.


----------



## speedfreek155 (May 11, 2010)

Yup , no power on pin 13 , looks like I need a switch , thanx for all the input :thumbup:


----------



## hpstrkilr (Oct 23, 2011)

dennisgli said:


> You're having the same problem - you have a MkIV Golf and your parking lights are only working on one side - and you have changed the fuse and bulbs?
> 
> In that case I'd start by checking to see if you are getting power to the fuse. It could be a bad light switch.


 No I have a MK2 Jetta, but somehow the fuse stopped blowing and i havent gone through a turn signal or marker light fuse in weeks. still have no interior lights, though.


----------



## rubbin1.8t (Sep 10, 2012)

Same here once I turn my headlights on my parking lights work on drivers side but not passenger I checked both fuses for them and I'm not getting power at one of them. What switch did you replace?


----------

